# flushing ETEC with hose attachment



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Yep, that's happened to me before.  It takes very very little water pressure to flush with the hose attachment.  I actually blew the whole thing off mine once because it's only held on with a zip tie.  My brother just turned the hose on full blast and whammo.  And I'm talking about barely cracking open the hose valve.

I just flush with ears now because it's a PITA screwing the hose on and because I get some of that water pooling in engine as you mentioned.  Not sure if it's normal but has happened to me too - so you're NOT alone.


----------



## gheenoelotide (Feb 5, 2015)

thanks, so do i need to take apart the middle part of motor and check zip ties/connections? dont want salt flowing thru there


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

It doesn't seem that hard to do but i did not. You can peak down there and see if the rubber is attached onto the pee tube. I just used a screw driver and gently fit the gasket back into the motor. The gasket fits between where the motor shell splits apart. I was just concerned about dropping a screw down there.

You know the Etecs don't pee like normal outboards. It's like they have enlarged prostates and more dribble than maintain a steady stream. I can't prove this but it seems to me that using muffs flushes better than the hose attachment.

I'm up for a 3 year maintenance soon and I'll let you know what the mechanic says. Forum member Creekrunner is an Etec mechanic might try getting an answer from him too but haven't seen him post in a while. Also there is an Etec forum out there.


----------



## gheenoelotide (Feb 5, 2015)

in case anyone looks this up for the final verdict--the rubber outlet had come loose. where the exterior part connects to the motor had seperated and the only thing holding it in place was a (loose) ziptie.

taking apart the middle section of the motor was easy, btw...


----------

